

Flipboard will save your Google Reader feeds - dcreemer
http://inside.flipboard.com/2013/03/14/weve-got-your-rss-covered-save-your-google-reader-feeds-now/

======
lnanek2
Thanks. Amazing how easy it was. Google Takeout made me login three times
over. Oo

------
dcreemer
disclosure: I work at Flipboard.

